# Não NEGO: fiquei apaixonado pela Paraíba - João Pessoa por Rio Atrato



## Rio atrato

Olá, colegas:

Estive entre os dias 24/04 a 27/04 em João Pessoa, capital do Estado da Paraíba, para um congresso profissional.

Antes e depois dos eventos, dei uma escapadinha para rodar os principais pontos da capital paraibana e tentar conhecer, ao menos superficialmente, seus encantos.

Perdoem-me a qualidade das fotos, muitas foram tiradas com pressa, os dias estavam nublados, o celular não é tão bom, e os horários não ajudavam (comecinho da manhã e finalzinho da tarde).

Antes de começar com as fotos, vou deixar minhas impressões da capital paraibana, pela qual me apaixonei:

Pontos Positivos:

- A orla é maravilhosa, bem urbanizada, bem servida de comércio
- Muitas opções gastronômicas de boa qualidade
- O mar é maravilhoso, ainda que em dias nublados e chuvosos
- A população local é muito prestativa, simpática, acolhedora
- Os famosos prédios coloridos de João Pessoa, muito criticados aqui no fórum, são, na verdade, melhor acabados e elaborados do que eu supunha
- A restrição de espigões na orla e a concentração destes em poucos bairros, proporciona um skyline muito interessante, sem igual no Brasil, com uma disposição linear que lembra os skylines australianos
- Apesar de figurar em rankings nacionais e internacionais entre as cidades mais violentas, João Pessoa me pareceu relativamente segura para o turista, não me senti amedrontado ou ameaçado em nenhum lugar que percorri
- A cidade possui parques muito bacanas
- Os preços são bem mais baixos do que os praticados no Sul/Sudeste, em relação a alimentação, hospedagem e transporte
- A cidade não possui periferias ou zonas de pobreza extrema agressivas, como grandes favelas ou palafitas, podendo um turista rodar boa parte de João Pessoa sem ver uma situação de precariedade habitacional absoluta, como ocorre em outras capitais do NE, N e SE.
- A cidade ainda apresenta bairros residenciais sem grandes muros, cercas ou arame farpado, tão comum no SE. Embora me disseram que isso vem mudando na última década, infelizmente.


Pontos Negativos:

- O centro histórico está mais mal cuidado e degradado do que eu supunha, baseado em fotos e passeios pelo GSV.
- Muitas construções recém revitalizadas já estão pichadas ou mal conservadas, principalmente na região da Praça Antenor Navarro.
- Muitos locais de grande apelo turísticos estão, ou abandonados, ou fechados, como a Estação Ciência, o Farol de Cabo Branco, o mirante na Av. João Cirilo da Silva/Av. Cabo Branco, vários locais do centro histórico, etc.

Rendo agradecimentos especiais aos foristas *rrrjp*, *Ítalo Barbosa* e *Davijp* que se deram ao trabalho de me enviar dicas e recomendações de passeios.


----------



## Rio atrato

01.










02.










03.










04.










05.










06.










07.










08.










09.










10.


----------



## Rio atrato

11.










12.










13.










14.










15.










16.










17.










18.










19.










20.


----------



## Rio atrato

21.










22.










23.










24.










25.










26.










27.










28.










29.










30.


----------



## Rio atrato

31.










32.










33.










34.










35.










36.










37.










38.










39.










40.


----------



## Rio atrato

41.










42.










43.










44.










45.










46.










47.










48.










49.










50.


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD

Uma simpatia de relato. Lindo Centro Histórico de Jampa!!! As fotos ficaram d+!!!


----------



## Rio atrato

51.










52.










53.










54.










55.










56.










57.










58.










59.










60.


----------



## Enzo

Por falha minha mesmo, nunca tinha visto/observado fotos do centro histórico de Jampa. 
Parece que tem umas pérolas que valem a pena conhecer, gostei muito das pinturas nos tetos mostradas em algumas imagens, destaque para a foto 39.

Ótimo thread, obrigado por compartilhar, Rio Atrato!


----------



## Mateus Oliveira

É uma paixão essa cidade ne?

Tao limpinha, calma... Centro histórico charmoso, a Lagoa super arborizada e organizada com a reforma, e a orla tão bonita e vibrante... 

Você não adentrou no Hotel Globo e visitou o terraço, Atrato? La tem uma vista maravilhosa do por do sol.


----------



## Rio atrato

61.










62.










63.










64.










65.










66.










67.










68.










69.










70.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira

Lembrando que os dados mais atuais de criminalidade no Nordeste apontam que João Pessoa é a capital mais segura do NE, levando em conta o numero de homicidios em 2018

https://g1.globo.com/pb/paraiba/not...0-mil-habitantes-em-2018-diz-secretaria.ghtml


----------



## Rio atrato

71.










72.










73.










74.










75.










76.










77.










78.










79.










80.










81.


----------



## jguima

Excelente registros, o plano diretor da capital paraibana é algo a ser copiado. Muito bacana a verticalização escalonada a partir da faixa costeira, disposição bastante agradável aos olhos!


----------



## jguima

Por algum momento fui remetido ao skyline do bairro da Ponta Negra, em Natal.


----------



## Romão

Ah que thread show, parece que você captou bem o espírito de Jampa. Quando você falou que iria até pensei em te mandar uma PM e te dar algumas dicas, pero na correria acabei esquecendo 
:applause:


----------



## ewertonrichard

Muito bom, mostrou bem nossa cidade, sobretudo o nosso Centro Histórico.

De fato o Farol do Cabo Branco, Estação Ciência e o entorno está mal conservado e fechado por politicagem da atual gestão. Já o nosso Centro Histórico está passando por um processo de revitalização. O parque da lagoa, casa da polvora, hotel globo, as casas da foto 07 passaram por revitalizações e o conventinho (em obras), além de todo trecho após a praça Antenor Navarro está em obras. Alguns desses possuem alguns eventos e exposições, mas não é algo diário.


----------



## Will_NE

Linda e encantadora João Pessoa! Tanto o centro histórico quanto a orla são fantásticos! Excelentes fotos!


----------



## rrrjp

Que bom que você gostou de nossa cidade! Lindas as fotos. João Pessoa tem mesmo seus encantos, que bom que você também se apaixonou, reconhecendo os defeitos e dificuldades da cidade. Que venham outras visitas, obrigado pelo lindo thread!
:applause: :applause:


----------



## del Marques

Não sabia que João Pessoa tinha esse apelido de Jampa.


----------



## Geoce

Jampa é mto agradável e, como bem vc pontuou, possui um nível de desenvolvimento que gera notável destaque na comparação com as demais capitais da região. 

Obrigado por compartilhar, Rio Atrato.


----------



## usbra

Natal, João Pessoa e Aracaju possuem urbanismo superior as 3 metrópoles da região.


----------



## NetSpider

Paixão a primeira vista por Jampa, precisando dar outra passada por lá. Valeu pelo thread Rio atrato! :applause:


----------



## D.A

I (L) Jampa!


----------



## Ice Climber

Apaixonante. Jampa é foda, uma das minhas se nao a minha favorita do Nordeste. Parabens pelas fotos Xará. Alias, voce faz threads otimos, devia fazer mais hahahaha

Abracos!


----------



## Anthony Paradise

Eu PRECISO conhecer essa cidade!


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Linda, João Pessoa!
Sou felizardo em morar a apenas 1.30 hora desta capital maravilhosa. Parabéns pelo belo thread,Rio Atrato!
:applause::applause:


----------



## Leoxjs

É sempre bom ver a impressão que um turista tem da nossa cidade, melhor ainda quando essa impressão é boa. Volte no verão e com mais tempo, é capaz de nem querer mais voltar.


----------



## legal

A arquitetura historica e' de altissima qualidade.... predios excelentes! Que linda!


----------



## Red River

usbra said:


> Natal, João Pessoa e Aracaju possuem urbanismo superior as 3 metrópoles da região.


Adoro João Pessoa, meu pai era paraibano, estive lá há um mês, mas concordo que a urbanização da orla é muito boa. As ruas internas desses mesmos bairros precisam de uma boa melhorada. 

O Altiplano impressiona com seus prédios altíssimos e arquitetura arrojada, mas as ruas também precisam de melhorias. 

O centro histórico realmente, e infelizmente, está degradado. Aliás, ao sair do hotel Globo entrava nele o prefeito da cidade. Nem sei a razão de eu não o ter abordado e perguntado sobre isso. O guia falou mal dele. 

Bom, eu saí do shopping Manaíra (muito bom) em direção ao Cabo Branco, a pé. Um pedaço eu andei por ruas internas, mas depois decidi buscar a orla porque estava um tanto deserto. Não que eu me sentisse inseguro, mas como bom brasileiro eu preferi não arriscar. 

No geral, me senti seguro na cidade. 

Mas francamente eu não posso concordar com essa impressão de que o urbanismo da cidade é superior ao das três metrópoles.


----------



## Ítalo Barbosa

Fico feliz que gostou Rio, é bom saber que as pessoas se apaixonam quando conhece nossa capital... Belíssimos registros e fazia tempo que não via o thread da nossa cidade por aqui com tanta qualidade. Você retratou muito bem os pontos positivos e negativos da cidade, ainda temos um longo caminho a percorrer, mas estamos crescendo e muita gente ainda vai ser surpreender num futuro com a nossa Jampa.


----------



## maginot

Fotos bacanas!


----------



## Driano MG

Mto legal ver mais da cidade, sempre gostei da disposição do skyline da cidade, diferente das outras capitais.

Belo thread!


----------



## b.rhow

Excelente thread! Fotos muito boas.

Como pessoense fico feliz por suas impressões positivas da cidade. Podemos também falar que seus pontos negativos são um pensamento comum entre os conterrâneos.


----------



## tonyssa

Excelente thread!! JP é uma cidade linda, certamente consegue conciliar crescimento com manutenção da qualidade de vida. :applause:


----------



## odilson_sa

Não imaginava que João Pessoa tivesse essa grande quantidade de prédios históricos. Muitas preciosidades. Amei João Pessoa! Vale, Rio atrato!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

Thread lindo. Saudades dessa cidade!!!!


----------



## Guiga1

Que delícia de thread. Gosto muito de ver a impressão de turistas sobre cidades.

João Pessoa parece ser muito agradável. Estou me planejando para conhecer a cidade ano que vem. Torcendo para que dê certo.

Parabéns pelas imagens.


----------



## Renato Hugo

Estive em Jampa no Reveillon e fazia tempo que não me surpreendia tanto com uma cidade. No Reveillon, as pessoas fizeram ceias em plena orla da praia, numa completa organização, limpeza, policiamento e respeito as diferenças.

Parabéns pelas fotos =)


----------



## WSousa

Estive no começo do mês fazendo uma trip que iniciei por JP até chegar em MCZ. Simplesmente agradável, uma tranquilidade interiorana em uma capital crescente. Pena que passei pouco tempo e não pude aproveitar muito, mas João Pessoa e Maceió são cidades que tenho vontade de voltar novamente, sem sombra de dúvidas!


----------



## heder

Ice Climber said:


> Também nao entendi. Olha que conheço quase todas as capitais do Brasil e Jampa nao figura na lista, ao menos VISUALMENTE, entre as mais desiguais. Na verdade a sensação é de estar acima da média nordestina.
> 
> Claro que estatísticas podem me contradizer, mas desconheço alguma que apresente JP entre as mais desiguais.


Sim. As vezes o visual engana demais. Aqui mesmo em Curitiba olhando visualmente é uma cidade com estrutura urbana melhor que a média nacional. Mas a realidade é que temos mais de 400 favelas.... 400 !!!


----------



## Pernambucano Soul

Tbm amo Jampa...sou privilegiado de morar pertinho desta joia paraibana. Parabéns pelo thread, Rio Atrato!👏👏👏👏


----------

